# Bands for 1/4 Steel



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm new to this sport and I'm about to take the jump into band making. I'm thinking of switching down to ¼ steel as my daily plinking ammo to get a lighter pull that's easier on my thumb. Does anyone have experience with bands tuned for ¼ steel? (I'd like to lose as little range as possible in the deal and still get an easier pull.) There seems to be a general suggestion from what I've read on the boards that it doesn't take a lot to get a good zip. 

Sorry if this is addressed elsewhere. 

Thanks!
Stretch


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I have several BB shooter that I use 1/4" steel in.
No expert but here is my setup.
TB black 8 inch long from fork to pouch.
Non tapered 1/2" wide.
Rays 1/2 inch magnetic pouch.

Lots of fun and the magnetic pouch makes loading easy.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Stretch said:


> I'm new to this sport and I'm about to take the jump into band making. I'm thinking of switching down to ¼ steel as my daily plinking ammo to get a lighter pull that's easier on my thumb. Does anyone have experience with bands tuned for ¼ steel? (I'd like to lose as little range as possible in the deal and still get an easier pull.) There seems to be a general suggestion from what I've read on the boards that it doesn't take a lot to get a good zip.
> 
> Sorry if this is addressed elsewhere.
> 
> ...


the best way to go is back to the beginning and look through the bands and tubes section, there are charts and discussions on this subject, first thing you need to do is get a good idea of your draw length, without that who can tell? plus it depends on personal strength, purpose, many factors but the section will help you to determine your needs.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I get a max of around 315 fps with .25 steel and single 2040 Chinese tubes.Cut them for a 5:1 ratio (mine are 6 inches, tie to pouch, for a 30 inch draw) at your normal draw length and they will zing for you. I also use thin (3/8 tapered to 3/16 x 7 1/2 inches) Theraband Gold on a 3/4 scale Cholita for 250 fps. Make sure you have a soft backstop. These balls will come back at you if they hit a hard object. I prefer .30 cal lead, which is a bit slower, but doesn't bounce very well. And, as Newconvert suggested, read this forum. Lots of good info here.

Edit: I misquoted my speed with singles. The 340 fps speed is with pseudo-tapered 2040.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I use single strand 2040 tube with one of Ray's small magnetic pouches on my dedicated bb and .25 inch shooter too, it's a sweet combo. The key to band performance is to match the bands relaxed length to your preferred draw length so that you get a good percentage of the available energy out of that particular size of elastic without overstretching them to the point they fail too fast. Lighter elastic stretched to the correct ratio will give better speed with lighter pull than heavier bands that are under-stretched. You need to experiment to find what works for you, but the elongation percentage is more important than the band material per say. That being said, lighter ammo works best with either thinner tubes, ie 2040 vs 1745, or narrower bands. I use 1/2 inch non tapered tbg for very light ammo as well, as I don't usually get good life out of bands that are narrower than 1/2 at the pouch.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I like 5/8" straight cut TB-Silver with 1/4" steel ammo. I use short bands and anchor under my eye for a "gun barrel" style of shooting. If I remember correctly the bands are around 7 or 7 1/2". Velocity is 200-205 fps. Also try 5/16" TB-Gold for similar power. Also try 5/8" TB-Black. Adjust the band length to achieve the power you want at your draw length. Make a small light weight pouch for the 1/4" ammo.

The 1/4" ammo can be a lot of fun!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you all! This gives me a lot to get started. I have to say that Henry in Panama has certainly got my attention!!! I'll probably start there. I prefer TB most of the time, so maybe this is my opportunity to switch it up and try some tubes.

Thanks again,
Stretch


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Stretch said:


> Thank you all! This gives me a lot to get started. I have to say that Henry in Panama has certainly got my attention!!! I'll probably start there. I prefer TB most of the time, so maybe this is my opportunity to switch it up and try some tubes.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Stretch


Bear in mind that I have year round near-perfect conditions for shooting slingshots. You may get slower speeds in the Great White North.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try also alliance sterling or sparco 5/8 by 7 rubber bands make cheap ready bands for 1/4 5 /16nd 3/8


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

I like single 1745s cut to the point where the draw is 450% elongation. Too short and you get handslap. Plus, there's no need for a ridiculous speed (over 350) if you're target shooting. They last forever.


----------

